
Scientists declare ‘emergency’ after jet stream crosses equator - yanowitz
http://www.rawstory.com/2016/06/unprecedented-scientists-declare-global-climate-emergency-after-jet-stream-crosses-equator/
======
brudgers
Source for article: [https://robertscribbler.com/2016/06/28/gigantic-gravity-
wave...](https://robertscribbler.com/2016/06/28/gigantic-gravity-waves-to-mix-
winter-with-summer-wrecked-jet-stream-now-runs-from-pole-to-pole/)

------
greenyoda
Debunked in this Washington Post article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12018968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12018968)

